# they need a place to hide to mate?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so do I need a place to hide for my shrimp to mate or they will still mate just among my plants?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have a closet next to your tank you can hide in there, they might be shy. 











Ok, obviously I was joking, they dont really need a hide to mate, but when the female is berried she might want cover especially when she releases her shrimplets. You might want to provide hiding places anyway for when they molt, they are very vulnerable after they molt.


----------

